# NLS Data is Missing or Corrupt



## ElNy1 (Sep 17, 2011)

After reformatting my Vista x64 laptop I booted up to get this astonishingly difficult error:

*"Windows failed to load because the NLS data is missing or corrupt"*

I searched my problem on Google and the results found were difficult. I've made multiple attempts at the instructions I've found, and no progress.

HELP!!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Start type in CMD in the search bar. Open CMD as "Adminstrator"

In the command Prompt type in


```
SFC /SCANNOW
```
Wait for the scan to complete then reboot.

Do the same thing as above except type in these commands.



```
CHKDSK /f /r
```
Then type "Y" reboot.

This scan will take awhile depending how many files are on your HDD.
Sit back drink some coffee or have a beer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That most likely means you need to replace the hard drive. I would run a utility on it such as Sea Tools from the Seagate site which works on all brands of hard drives.
SeaTools for DOS | Seagate


----------



## ElNy1 (Sep 17, 2011)

I received the error before I had a chance to run SeaTools. Also cannot make it into Start.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sea Tools make a bootable cd that you bootup into so make sure your bios is set to boot to cd first. Start has nothing to do with this as that is in Windows and we know you cannot get there.


----------



## ElNy1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay. I ran Sea Tools Dos. Did the short test and the long test. Came up clean. What's the next step?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Follow Jack Bauer's advice then for SFC and if that doesn't do it chkdsk /r would be the next step which you can do both booting to Windows dvd.


----------

